
Don't bother counting those stars - alexhultman
https://github.com/alexhultman/Don-t-bother-counting-those-stars
======
PaulHoule
When you say "You cannot pay your playboy subscription with GitHub stars" are
you trying to say (i) you are a bro? or (ii) you don't know you can get porn
for free on the internet?

